
Weekend project for nagging questions (fix link in comments) - dortaldt
http://notyetapp.herokuapp.com/?id=HyPaqGnh
======
dortaldt
My wife is 9th month pregnant so everyone keep asking "is the baby here??"
like 7395 times a day. So I created this webapp for her.

------
dortaldt
Link fix: notyetapp.herokuapp.com/?id=B10jWQ33Z

